# How often do you wash your hair?



## Ronni

And when you do, are you particular about what products you use?

For most of my life, hair washing was a daily affair because it was always oily so I used oil fighting shampoo and conditioner.  At some point after menopause it began getting less and less oily, and these days it usually just needs washing twice a week in the winter. As a result I’ve changed my shampo and conditioner to moisturizing ones because my hair actually suffers from dryness now. 

In the Summer I wash it more often because of the heat. When I’m in the yard/doing stuff outside I get sweaty and that includes my scalp.

Ron washes his hair every day. He’s always had oily skin and he uses an all in one organic hair/face/body wash. Because of his skin type he bathes at night before bed so the sheets stay cleaner longer.

What about you?


----------



## hollydolly

wash it twice a week..sometimes 3 ..  I chop and change shampoos and conditioners.. never found any aside from store brand .. that are any better than others.. I've pretty much used all the well known names.

Currently I'm using Elvive Balancing shampoo.. & Elvive Extraordinary oil Cocoa Balm for normal to dry hair


----------



## katlupe

I wash mine every other day. I use various brands of coconut oil shampoos and conditioners.


----------



## Keesha

Since I moved and we have limitless soft water from a 300 foot drilled well, I wash my hair twice a week using all natural products with zero silicones or harsh detergents and let it dry naturally. It’s thick, over 3 feet long and curly so takes all day to dry.

The last house we were at we had very hard well water which made my hair very dry so I washed it about every 5 or 6 days and had to use multiple conditioners and oils just to protect my hair.

I also use coconut oil and peppermint and / or tea tree oil .


----------



## Aunt Marg

Daily, using a moisture replenishing Argan oil shampoo, with an Argan oil conditioner.

I've used countless products over the years, and the current products I'm using are the best I have ever used. If I don't condition my hair I can't even drag a brush through it, plus conditioning leaves me scalp feeling re-energized. 

As for showering/bathing at night, right before bed, same goes in our house. Both hubby and I have oily active skin, hubby more so than me, white bedding would yellow and stain quickly if we got lax in the area of a daily (before bed) bath/shower.

Not an option in our house but rather a necessity.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I wash my hair every day but some days I skip the shampoo.

If the shampoo costs more than a dollar a bottle I don't buy it.


----------



## win231

Once a day.  I have the same oil production as when I was a teenager.  A shower/shampoo is good for 7 or 8 hours.
I'm not particular about the brand or type of shampoo or soap.  I think they all work the same.  The shampoos that say _"For Oily Hair" _may have more detergent in them, but they all leave hair squeaky, so I just buy the ones that I like the smell of.


----------



## StarSong

I shampoo twice a week but wet and lightly condition daily. Until just a few years ago I needed to wash my hair daily.  Any shampoo will do but I'm partial to Dove and Pantene conditioners.  I towel dry and add Elvive leave-in condioner.

When swimming I first saturate my hair then put Garnier Fructis leave in conditioner on it.  I shower and shampoo immediately after swimming.


----------



## Gary O'

How often do you wash your hair?​Daily
Every morning
Usually after a great movement

I attain *'bed head'* every night
Along with that, *'bed beard'*......involving rivers of drool (hey, I sleep hard....REM hard)



Ronni said:


> And when you do, are you particular about what products you use?


*Suave Daily Clarifying*

It's the right price, in the right bottle, and doesn't have all those friggin' additives


----------



## Jules

Every morning when I shower.  For a long time I thought that all shampoos and conditioners were about the same.  Better products work better and I find that I use less so the cost may be similar in the long run.  Really pricey products were no improvement so not worth the money.

Once every week or two, I wash with baking soda mixed into the shampoo and do the final rinse with vinegar.  It takes off the built up products.

Besides cleanliness my hair has to be washed in the morning otherwise there‘s no way to control the thousands of directions that it’s going.


----------



## Llynn

Daily. I use an aloe vera shampoo on my scalp and beard.


----------



## GAlady

Every other morning.  I use Biolage Shampoo & Conditioner, then apply Biolage Mousse, blow dry, use Chia Texture Spray, style and round off with Chia Finishing Spray.
I have to use all these products, because I have very thin hair.


----------



## Pinky

Aunt Bea said:


> I wash my hair every day but some days I skip the shampoo.
> 
> If the shampoo costs more than a dollar a bottle I don't buy it.


What shampoo brands cost a dollar a bottle?!


----------



## AnnieA

Daily because it feels great, not because it needs it.   I only use conditioner, never shampoo ....ditched shampoo years ago after reading that the scalp is healthier if it isn't stripped of natural oils. Contrary to what most people think, hair is less oily after a period of time with no shampoo because the stripped oil glands aren't over compensating to replenish natural oils.   I used Suave aloe and waterlily conditioner since it's cheap and I go through a lot of it to deep massage my scalp each shower.  I used an Aveda deep conditioner if I blow dry for several days.  Most of the time I let it air dry curly.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

I wash my hair every day but since my hair is short (I’m a guy) it’s much easier for me than someone with longer hair. I also recently read a tip about little ways to save money and one of them was to dilute one’s shampoo with water. The article said as much as half water to shampoo as a ratio to use. I haven’t tried it, as of yet but I do admit to adding water to an empty bottle of shampoo if I’d run out and forgotten to buy more. Waste not, want not.


----------



## IrisSenior

Pinky said:


> What shampoo brands cost a dollar a bottle?!


Dollar Tree says they have some.


----------



## IrisSenior

Pretty well every day otherwise it looks like crap. I am getting it cut tomorrow so that should help. Shoppers Drug Mart has the shampoo "Monday" which is good. I usually use Live Clean or L'Oreal when it is on sale. I use a dry shampoo on some days when I don't have time to wash it.


----------



## Gaer

Well, My hair is very long and very thick!  I wash it a few times a week and use the cheapest shampoo and conditioner.  "Suave".  
Actually, I  like it the best!  
Once, a few years ago, I bought Pantene because it had such a pretty bottle.  My hair started breaking and falling out!
As soon and I threw it away and went back to "Suave", my hair grew bac thick and healthy again!    "If it ain't broke,"


----------



## win231

Chris P Bacon said:


> I wash my hair every day but since my hair is short (I’m a guy) it’s much easier for me than someone with longer hair. I also recently read a tip about little ways to save money and one of them was to dilute one’s shampoo with water. The article said as much as half water to shampoo as a ratio to use. I haven’t tried it, as of yet but I do admit to adding water to an empty bottle of shampoo if I’d run out and forgotten to buy more. Waste not, want not.


That's right.  I wonder how many people don't realize how much shampoo is left.
When my shampoo bottle is empty, I add water & shake it.  Amazing - 10 more shampoos.


----------



## PamfromTx

I wash my hair when the 'bugs' start annoying me.


----------



## Kaila

I read the title of this thread quickly, @Ronni
And I thought it said,
_How often do you wash your hands?


What?  What is she talking about?  I asked myself!


*I had to stop and re-read  what you wrote.*
OH!
How often do you wash your *hair......

*_


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> I wash my hair when the 'bugs' start annoying me.  View attachment 172256


@Pinky , I'm a mess.   Can never be serious.   l


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pinky said:


> What shampoo brands cost a dollar a bottle?!


Suave, White Rain, VO5, and in a pinch a squirt of DAWN.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

How often do you wash your hair? Well, let's see. I do not own a comb or brush and I have not bought shampoo for decades.


----------



## Jeweltea

Every morning. I have oily hair and if I miss a day, it really bothers me.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I wash my hair at least three times a week when I shower, more often I'm I do dirty/sweaty work.  I use Suave coconut shampoo and Suave green apple conditioner, they both sell at $1 each in supermarkets, always seems to be on sale.  I also use a more natural Coconut Milk shampoo, have both of them on my tub edge.


----------



## chic

Everyday. I use Nature's Gate shampoos which are becoming hard to find and Nexus conditioner.


----------



## Keesha

Natures Gate make excellent shampoos. They kind of made knock offs of Mill Creeks shampoos and conditioners. Nexus is great also. Good taste chic. Then again, you have long hair too. Do you still colour it?
I hope you don’t mind me asking.


----------



## cookiei

I wash daily using any brand of shampoo and conditioner.  I've tried Pantene, Loreal, Garnier Fructis, Clairol Herbal Essense, Tresemme, Suave, VO5, Head & Shoulder, Finesse, Neutrogena, Pert, and Revlon.  A couple yrs ago I bought over 10 bottles of Loreal for about $1/each after coupons but used only 1 and gave away the rest.  I like the smell of VO5 Tea Escapes but within last few years I haven't seen any at any department store.


----------



## Jules

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> How often do you wash your hair? Well, let's see. I do not own a comb or brush and I have not bought shampoo for decades.


OK, I’ve read this a few times.  Because of a pink avatar, I thought you were female.  Wrong, or do you shave your beautifully shaped head?  I envy those who don’t need a coiffure to create a look.


----------



## moviequeen1

I have short hair, usually wash it once/wk using Head &Shoulders,which I've used for yrs


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> OK, I’ve read this a few times.  Because of a pink avatar, I thought you were female.  Wrong, or do you shave your beautifully shaped head?  I envy those who don’t need a coiffure to create a look.


I also thought @Nosy Bee-54 was female.


----------



## Della

Jules said:


> Once every week or two, I wash with baking soda mixed into the shampoo and do the final rinse with vinegar. It takes off the built up products.


Cool idea!  I'm suddenly into the cleaning power of vinegar this summer.  I found that straight cleaning vinegar on a sponge took the green algae off my vinyl siding in one easy stroke and I had _scrubbed_ with all sorts of expensive products to no avail.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

Jules said:


> OK, I’ve read this a few times.  Because of a pink avatar, I thought you were female.  Wrong, or do you shave your beautifully shaped head?  I envy those who don’t need a coiffure to create a look.


LOL! I had nothing to do with the avatar color. That was assigned by whoever administers the forum. I guess they should have used BLUE to make it easier for you.


----------



## Jules

Thanks for clearing that up @Nosy Bee-54   Now both @StarSong & I know.  All I have to do is remember.


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> I also thought @Nosy Bee-54 was female.


Me too. 
Sorry Nosy -


----------



## Keesha

Della said:


> Cool idea!  I'm suddenly into the cleaning power of vinegar this summer.  I found that straight cleaning vinegar on a sponge took the green algae off my vinyl siding in one easy stroke and I had _scrubbed_ with all sorts of expensive products to no avail.


I use vinegar for a lot of things including a hair rinse. It’s also used for weed killer, dish washer , laundry washer and kettle cleaner, windows, laundry softener. It’s good for a lot of things .


----------



## Murrmurr

I stopped using shampoo several years ago. I don't have much hair anyway, but also I read that it's not good for your scalp. And just look at it, all nice and shiny.


----------



## Cameron

I guess about once a week.  bar of whatever soap.  suds up and done.  often used breck shampoo in the distant past but only because farrah fawcet told me to in a commercial.


----------



## Fyrefox

I shampoo my hair daily in the morning as I tend towards oily hair and usually wake up with a bad case of “bed head” and would scare small children without the morning shampoo and style.  I usually use _Suave _with shampoo and conditioner, sometimes adding additional separate conditioner to aid in control of frizzies and as my hair lengthens when haircut time approaches.  “_Unruly hair_” would require lion-tamer techniques, after all...


----------



## Remy

I have coarse hair that is not as thick as it once was. I can go several days without shampoo in it. Even my former hair dresser (sadly she moved) said I have hair that shouldn't be washed daily and it looks better after a few days. Sometimes I just run water though it when I shower.

I tried one of those zero waste shampoo bars from a seller on Etsy who's soaps I like. I need to try it some more. I haven't decided if I like it yet. I use no animal product or testing shampoo otherwise. I'll change brands. 

I also like Alba botanica leave in coconut conditioner and a Beauty without cruelty hair hold spritz.


----------



## Remy

win231 said:


> That's right.  I wonder how many people don't realize how much shampoo is left.
> When my shampoo bottle is empty, I add water & shake it.  Amazing - 10 more shampoos.


I don't know if I get ten more shampoos but yes, I rinse those bottles!

I also cut open toothpaste containers at their end and now the over the counter voltaren gel. I can get several toothpaste brushings and up to two volaren doses.


----------



## debodun

In winter, twice a week on average, summer every 3 days. I was using TRESemmé Deep Cleanse, but that isn't available anymore - at least around here. Right now I'm using Suave strawberry essence - does the job but not as good at the other, ny hair seems to get oilier quicker with the Suave. Lucky I don't have many social obligations.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I have been washing my hair every day since I was 11 or 12. Guessing that will never change as I have baby fine hair that runs on the oily side.

I use a purple shampoo,supposed to keep my blonde hair from getting brassy. Seems to work. I used to buy a brand name at 10 $ a bottle,then saw that Walmart had the same thing in their store brand for 4$ so used that for a few years. Now I buy a Dollar Tree brands with no sulfates that works just fine.

I only use spray on leave in conditioners because any other types weigh my hair down too much.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Uptosnuff

Not as much as when I was going into the office every day.  Now that I'm working from home, about twice a week.  And I'm one of those who adds water to their shampoo.  When the shampoo is halfway gone, I start adding water to the bottle.  Unbelievable how long shampoo will last when you do this!


----------



## oldiebutgoody

wash my hair when I shower - usually I just use botanical soap to wash it


----------



## carouselsilver

Once a week, more than that is too drying for my hair. I then douse with a mixture of organic aloe gel and jojoba oil for moisture.


----------



## Oldntired

Everyday. I have to in order to tame the bed head. Use Pantene for color treated hair.


----------



## Tish

I wash mine about twice a week in Winter and every second day in Summer.
I use Pantene nourish shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Shero

carouselsilver said:


> Once a week, more than that is too drying for my hair. I then douse with a mixture of organic aloe gel and jojoba oil for moisture.


Aloe gel and jojoba, sounds wonderfu carouselsilver. I might try that, do you buy them separately and mix them yourself or does it come ready mixed?


----------



## fmdog44

Drying you hair like you are scrubbing your scalp helps remove hair so if you are losing some pat dry instead.


----------



## Nathan

I workout and get sweaty every day so I shower and wash hair every day.   Whatever my wife buys for shampoo I use. Suave works fine, is the least expensive.   Conditioner? Not terribly necessary but occasionally.


----------



## carouselsilver

Shero said:


> Aloe gel and jojoba, sounds wonderfu carouselsilver. I might try that, do you buy them separately and mix them yourself or does it come ready mixed?


I buy them separate, then mix them in a small bowl with a wire whisk; a lot like making salad dressing, lol. sometimes I add a drop of essential oil for a nice smell. I like doing it this way because you make just enough for that day and it doesn't get a chance to go bad.


----------



## Shero

carouselsilver said:


> I buy them separate, then mix them in a small bowl with a wire whisk; a lot like making salad dressing, lol. sometimes I add a drop of essential oil for a nice smell. I like doing it this way because you make just enough for that day and it doesn't get a chance to go bad.


Thank you for explaining


----------



## fmdog44

When the lice start rumors of territorial war.


----------



## HoneyNut

Before covid I'd wash my hair every morning because its natural wave/body only lasts for a day after having been washed, then it gets straighter and straighter.  But since working from home, I wash it every other day (unless I've been mowing/weed whacking or otherwise getting gross).  I've been using the work-from-home time to use up old shampoo/conditioner that wasn't good enough to use when going to the office (i.e., brands that turned out to apparently include wd40 and make my hair weirdly slick and straight).  Unbelievably (to me anyway), its been 17 months and I still haven't used it all up.  I am getting closer and hope to within a month or two start using up leftover shampoo from the guest bathroom.


----------



## caroln

Cameron said:


> I guess about once a week.  bar of whatever soap.  suds up and done.  often used breck shampoo in the distant past but only because farrah fawcet told me to in a commercial.


Once I went on vacation and forgot to bring shampoo. I tried using bar soap on my hair (long hair).  BIG mistake!  REALLY big.   I couldn't get a comb through it and had to have one of the motel employees scrounge up some shampoo and conditioner for me because I couldn't leave the room looking like that.  Never again.


----------



## J-Kat

When I worked I washed my hair daily but now that I am retired it's probably three times a week.  I use Matrix "So Silver" shampoo so my silver hair does not turn a brassy color and try to limit the styling products I use between washes.  I get my hair cut every four weeks so it's fairly easy to care for.


----------



## Jackie23

Two or three times a week....I used the purple shampoo for gray hair but I mix moisturizer shampoo with it as it is drying.


----------

